
Ask HN: Share your terminal customization - yeukhon
I want to know what folks are doing with their terminal. Can you share your terminal customization? Any special plugins you are using?
======
k2052
Don't have a customization to share (my dotfiles on github are terribly
outdated) but if you are looking for terminal inspiration
[https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn](https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn) is a
great place and of course searching for "dotfiles" on GitHub. Hopefully this
thread gets some traction and humans jump in to share configs.

